# radio locked again



## betty245 (Nov 2, 2006)

i own a chevy blazer and my radio is on loc again i know the password but dont know what to do first


----------



## betty245 (Nov 2, 2006)

please help


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Does this link help?
http://www.corvetteradios.com/corvetteradios_009.htm


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Not sure what thread is best for this, but moved you to DYI!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to read the radio manual for the unlock procedure. I know what it is for an Audi, but I doubt it's the same for your Chevy. 

Check this thread: http://forums.carreview.com/showthread.php?t=1839


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

betty245 said:


> i own a chevy blazer and my radio is on loc again i know the password but dont know what to do first


http://www.usersmanualguide.com/ this might have esact book for your sterio


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

but you need to know who made it eg:kenwood not name of car


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe this link has what your looking for, if you have anymore trouble please post the year of your blazer and I will try to get you a screenshot of the correct page in the manual.
http://www.analogstereo.com/chevrolet_blazer_owners_manual.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A big help would be the exact year of the car, and if it's a standard or upgraded radio.


----------



## Socrates Johnson (Jul 18, 2006)

If it is a standard Delco-loc style radio then the website Kiwiguy posted should work - follow the procedure and you'll get the unlock numbers - instead of emailing you may be able to call a local dealer and ask them to find the unlock code according to the numbers you give them, depends on how friendly they are though. Around here I can call them from the auto shop I work at and they are happy to help. Most will oblige albeit with a grumble sometimes as you are not allowing them to perform a 5 minute procedure for 30 bucks plus. Unfortunately if it is the RDS style radio they have to be reset with a GM Tech 2 Scanner although the RDS style shouldn't lock itself out with something like a battery change or some interruption of power supply as I understand it, only complete removal of the radio. Worth a shot anyway. Or if that doesn't work do the procedure and get the numbers, post them here and I can do my best to get you the correct unlock code.


----------

